# Game #45 (2/1): Los Angeles Lakers @ Indiana Pacers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (24-20) @ Indiana Pacers (21-22) 

Conseco Fieldhouse (Indianapolis)









Date: Wednesday, February 1st
Time: 4:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































A. Johnson S. Jackson P. Stojakovic A. Croshere D. Harrison 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Indiana Pacers





























Fred Jones
Danny Granger
Sarunas Jasikevicius
Scot Pollard

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pacers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 36.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Peja Stojakovic 17.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Austin Croshere 5.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Anthony Johnson 3.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Stephen Jackson 1.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Danny Granger 0.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .517</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Scot Pollard .511</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .471</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Sarunas Jasikevicius .401</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .962</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Austin Croshere .894</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>29-16</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>25-17</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>24-20</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>20-23</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>19-26</td><td>10.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>35-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>29-16</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Denver Nuggets</td><td>25-22</td><td>11.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>35-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>5. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>25-17</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>26-18</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>24-20</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>22-22</td><td>12.5</td></table>

Out with the old, in with the new
Stojakovic ready for fresh start
By Mark Montieth
[email protected]










He needed a fresh start in the worst way, an opportunity to shake off his frustration with an offensive system he didn't think suited his strengths and an escape from the growing discontent of fans and media.

Ron Artest? Yes. But also Peja Stojakovic, who will start tonight against Washington when he makes his debut with the Indiana Pacers.

Stojakovic's seven-plus seasons in Sacramento weren't nearly as turbulent as Artest's four years in Indianapolis, but the subjects of last week's swap share common ground.
Moving to new territory has pleased them both.

That's why Stojakovic was smiling Monday as his mantra of the past few days kept spilling off his tongue.

"Fresh start. Fresh start."

[More in URL]

*Upcoming Games:*
February 3rd - @







- KCAL
February 4th - @







- KCAL
February 7th - @







- NBATV
February 8th - @







- KCAL
February 11th - vs.







- FSN

Pacers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm > Harrison
Kwame < Croshere
Odom > Peja
Kobe >>>> Jackson
Smush > Johnson

Indiana has the better bench but this should be a win.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Kwame>Crosher


???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Mihm>Harrison
> *Kwame>Crosher*
> *Odom>Peja*
> Kobe>>>>Jackson
> ...


Say whaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

when the fourth quarter rolls around just leave peja open and you will win for sure. the marshmellow man is takin on the lakers :banana:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

S-Star said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaaa?


I swear the Kwame and Croshere thing was a spelling error, but I do think Odom is better than Peja.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just looking around and Croshere left the game with a mild-concussion and his status is uncertain..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bonzinator said:


> when the fourth quarter rolls around just leave peja open and you will win for sure. the marshmellow man is takin on the lakers :banana:


 :rofl:

We know that all too well. The Pacers are another team in misery right now. Unlike the Knicks, I feel sorry for the organization and fans because they didn't do this to themselves. The Pacers have had two years completely sabotaged. Hopefully the can rebound, just not against us.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Pacers are still a tough tough team injured, they have a lot of heart and great coaching. That said, this should be a W for a completely healthy Lakers squad, even if this is the back-end of a back-to-back on the road.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Same thing I said against the Knicks, who's going to guard Kobe? At least Indy can do better than NY since they have a couple guys in Freddie Jones and Granger to try and slow Kobe down. I'm quite sure Smush won't get abused the same way Anthony Johnson took it to him the last time these teams met. Indy's bench has the capability to be a pivotal factor here.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

I will laugh if the Lakers lose. 


You know what the weird thing is about my post? I actually made it like this: I will laugh if the Kobe lose. :cheers:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a win for us...Expect Kobe with 38 and a better game for Lamar, Brown will have a double double tonight. Great team effort i tell ya.. :banana:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

This really is an excellent game-thread. I'm impressed, BrianCook. Keep up the good work


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks sherako.. I updated the team leaders just now!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> <CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


</CENTER><CENTER style="MARGIN: 0px"> </CENTER>That is a huge stadium.


Lakers again need to play oustanding D to win this one.​


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are on the road in a back to back game......i say we roll by 12


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck tonight, but don't be heartbroken if you lose...

We're still a good team, with alot of heart, and don't forget we are home...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Bartholomew said:


> I feel sorry for the organization and fans because they didn't do this to themselves. The Pacers have had two years completely sabotaged. Hopefully the can rebound, just not against us.


Thanx for the kind words... :cheers: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Indeed, I always have liked the Pacers.. Dont ask why.. I wont be mad if we lose in a little bit mainly because I can accept a loss to Indiana.. It's teams like Portland that tick me off, etc.


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

A winnable game. Go Lakers


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

sherako said:


> This really is an excellent game-thread. I'm impressed, BrianCook. Keep up the good work


Preach it. B43C doing a superb job when he's not even asked to do it. Tells you what kind of fan he is.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Peja takes it to Odom in no time.. LOL and now Kwame throws it away tryin to get it to Lamar.. (Wait is this delay where you are?) If so, I'll stop..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe (and the team).. Very rusty tonight..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe sure is jacking up a lot of shots tonight.. He may reach 60 attempts!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sloppy 1st quarter but that's kinda what I expect on back to back nights..


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

BYnums in!....1 min 1 board


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont even know if it's delayed in LA but if it is.. dont scroll down.. actually dont scroll down anyways.. Just a dreadful 1st half.. 














Halftime: Pacers 52 - Lakers 37


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	12 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	4 	0 	2 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Odom 	19 	1-6 	1-2 	0-0 	2 	6 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Mihm 	12 	1-5 	0-0 	2-2 	2 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	4 
Bryant 	19 	6-15 	1-4 	0-0 	0 	3 	1 	1 	2 	0 	1 	13 
Parker 	18 	1-3 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	1 	0 	1 	1 	3 
George 	8 	1-6 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	2 
Walton 	9 	1-4 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	3 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Cook 	7 	1-2 	0-0 	4-4 	0 	0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	1 	6 
Bynum 	1 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Vujacic 4 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 	109 	14-45 	3-11 	6-6 	9 	24 	5 	6 	6 	2 	11 	37 
Percentages: 	  .311 	.273 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: None
```


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers down by 15. No Perimeter D by Lakers


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

LA-37 Indy-52 @ half


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

clien said:


> BYnums in!....1 min 1 board


Yeah and that rebound wasnt even a rebound.. He didnt control at going into halftime as time expired but gets that 'board'.

I hope Stephen Jackson is OK though


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is just a ****ing unbelieveable performance.

What the hell are Kobe and Phil Jackson doing? Walton and Cook should have been off the floor a LONG time ago, yet they continue to kill us. Both of them are useless on both ends of the floor.

Kobe isn't shooting anything, and when he does, they are 25ft fade-aways.

Lamar Odom just plain sucks. There's nothing anyone can do about that. The fact has been exposed.

We blew this game in the last 2 minutes of the first half. It's over. Might as well play Wafer and Green to start the second half.

It continues...win one game in impressive fashion, then get our asses kicked the next.

It doesn't help that the refs are being ridiculously horrible. We should have had about 10 more FTAs in that half. Kobe and Mihm have gotten mugged going to the basket more than three times each.

Pathetic.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LOL, I cant see it yet cause of this stupid Tape Delay, but geez! everyone but Kobe has only 1 FG made.:dead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This is just a ****ing unbelieveable performance.
> 
> What the hell are Kobe and Phil Jackson doing? Walton and Cook should have been off the floor a LONG time ago, yet they continue to kill us. Both of them are useless on both ends of the floor.


Then please say who the **** should have been the **** in? Kwame and Mihm are worthless.. Odom is crap.. Cook sucks.. Walton is pathetic.. What other 'bigs' do we have besides a Rookie? The options are limited, very limited! :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The worst thing about this is that Stephen Jackson is injured and probably won't return.

I don't care how deep this team is...with Tinsley, O'Neal, Croshere and Jackson out, they really suck.

The team they have on the floor tonight is one of the worst in the league and we're letting them blow us out of the building.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Then please say who the **** should have been the **** in? Kwame and Mihm are worthless.. Odom is crap.. Cook sucks.. Walton is pathetic.. What other 'bigs' do we have besides a Rookie? The options are limited, very limited! :curse:


ANDREW :curse: ing BYNUM!!!

Why wait for the last 52 seconds to get him in?!

You're watching this aren't you? How many points has Cook allowed near the basket? The guy is a waste of time and space. The worst part about it is that he doesn't even challenge shots half the time, he just stands there and lets them go to the hole, as if he doesn't care.

As soon as Turiaf can play, I want this bum OUTTA HERE!

Go ahead and trade him for a second rounder to Charlotte, Mitch...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes I'm watching the ****ing game.. What more do I have to ****in say besides Cook sucks? I'm just saying the god damn options are so ****in limited because we have a stupid *** ****ing GM..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bottom line We Suck!!!!

lets start 2nd half as a trash time. rookies will get playing time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Don't be surprised AJ, Saras, Jones, Granger, and Pollard are beating you. It happens to a lot of teams. Peja helps, also, although he hasn't done much. We're on a 6 game losing streak, so everyone had to give more effort this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes I'm watching the ****ing game.. What more do I have to ****in say besides Cook sucks? I'm just saying the god damn options are so ****in limited because we have a stupid *** ****ing GM..


Our GM is :curse: ing stupid, so maybe we should be show-casing one of the few good moves he has ever made.

God damnit Phil! If we're getting our :curse: ing asses beaten by a :curse: ty *** team, :curse: ing play Bynum!!!!!

I'm about to :curse: ing go up to Indiana my :curse: ing self and start :curse: ing choking Phil!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Don't be surprised *AJ, Saras, Jones, Granger, and Pollard are beating you.*


AH! Why'd you have to remind us?!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

coz there is no one in Pacers Forum 



Damian Necronamous said:


> AH! Why'd you have to remind us?!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow thats your typical retarded start to the 3rd quarter.. Pathetic


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

pacers 20 point lead


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How do you guys like Freddie Jones? Nice defense on Kobe and a great dunk on Mihm. Sorry, I'm not trying to depress you guys any more.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL Peja is killing us


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is actually some funny **** right now going on..


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> How do you guys like Freddie Jones? Nice defense on Kobe and a great dunk on Mihm. Sorry, I'm not trying to depress you guys any more.


Sure, nope. You're just rubbing it in, that's all.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

down by 20, we still have a slim chance to come back if kobe heats up and the team play s some D but i really doubt that


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BBB said:


> Sure, nope. You're just rubbing it in, that's all.


Maybe. Snapping a 6 game losing streak feels great, though. Well, almost.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe needs to score 9876546346897897684 more pts in order to win, arr but the Lakers will let them score 98799797974654646798794 pts, so we will L this game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Pacers 105 - Turds 79


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	16 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	3 	5 	0 	2 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Odom 	33 	4-12 	2-3 	0-0 	2 	7 	2 	0 	0 	0 	2 	10 
Mihm 	23 	2-8 	0-0 	6-6 	3 	6 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 	10 
Bryant 	35 	8-24 	2-8 	8-9 	0 	5 	2 	1 	4 	1 	3 	26 
Parker 	28 	2-6 	2-6 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	3 	0 	1 	1 	6 
George 	16 	2-9 	0-3 	1-3 	2 	2 	0 	0 	2 	1 	1 	5 
Walton 	19 	1-4 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	6 	3 	1 	0 	1 	1 	2 
Cook 	24 	3-7 	0-2 	6-6 	0 	3 	2 	3 	2 	0 	5 	12 
Bynum 	8 	1-4 	0-0 	0-4 	3 	6 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Wafer 	4 	1-4 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	2 
Green 	4 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Vujacic 14 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 	224 	26-85 	6-24 	21-28 	15 	43 	11 	10 	9 	4 	22 	79 
Percentages: 	  .306 	.250 	.750 	  	Team Rebounds: 7
```


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Couldnt make a shot and no D, i think thats enough reasons for us to lose


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think we are highly overrating Smush Parker. His assists are too low for a starting point guard.
Sasha is better than Smush.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

G.G...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> G.G...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


No it wasnt


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow guys its a back to back game our record on those are like 3-4356


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I think we are highly overrating Smush Parker. His assists are too low for a starting point guard.
> Sasha is better than Smush.


His defense is very overrated. He's quick and he's capable of robbing any PG in the league of his dribble. He's quick enough to stay in front of his man but he doesn't seem to do it very often. He's also completely lost anytime his man moves without the ball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Talk about a complete *** whooping. That's our team for you. Why is it so damn hard not to take a night off? This is what happened when we took the Blazers lightly, the Bobcats lightly, etc etc. We decide to take the Pacers lightly because they are banged up. Unfortunately, they are still a pretty damn good team without key players. No suprise that we got our asses handed to us tonight.


----------



## H00PDREAMS (Oct 13, 2005)

I think the game is being re- aired on Kern radio right now online too! http://www.kernradio.com/


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

is this a 3 point shooting contest?

this is a ****ing joke...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

anyone hear that? 

"Kobe you suck"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Anybody see Bynum? That's why I was wondering about him. His only basket was an oop by Cook to him and he couldnt make anything at the line. Sure he got 6 boards, which is far better than the other guys but overeacting about Bynum is funny.

But then again Foster and Pollard are better than Curry and Butler.. so I'll give the kid a break :banana:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Final: Pacers 105 - Turds 79


I was at work so I missed the whole game. What happened?! I knew that Lakers would lose this one because it is a back-to-back adn Indiana has already loss six games and I'm pretty sure they were desperate, but I thought the game would be close. So what happen?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Never been so damn embarrased to be a Laker fan...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I see Bynum did not play well.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

My god...


Only reason I stuck through this garbage was to see Bynum...


On to Charlotte.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Alright I see what happened.

EVERYBODY NEEDS TO CALM DOWN!!!!

I don't understand why everbody thought this game would be soo easy or a win for that matter. First of all, that Knicks game does not count. The Knicks did not come to play and there was no pressure on us so every body was shooting good. Then the Lakers travel _over night_ from a awfully easy game in New York to a desperate team that has Peja, a good coach, and coming off a miserable road trip and is ready to kill. The game could have been close but they were not shooting well (Kobe most likely taking bad shots and Odom nonexistent) and like I said in the beginning, Defense is always a factor. I did not see the game but I assume the The Pacers were ready, alert, and hot for this game at the start and did what they are supposed to do, Beat the crap out of a team that looks tired and is on the second game of back-to-back.

Expect the Lakers to finish the road trip 3-4 or even 2-5. *BH* and *B34C* are right. Sometimes it's best to keep expectations low so that we won't have a heart attack if the lakers mess up.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Only Lamar can save this team from demise

come on you can do it...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Only Lamar can save this team from demise
> 
> come on you can do it...


Yeah, I might as well give Odom some encouragement too.

:banana: :clap: *Come on Odom! You can be better than a seven year - worth for nothing, turnover prone, non-work ethic, non-shooting, non-existent, passive minded, would-be second best player on the team!! You Can DO IT!!*:clap: :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Anybody see Bynum? That's why I was wondering about him. His only basket was an oop by Cook to him and he couldnt make anything at the line. Sure he got 6 boards, which is far better than the other guys but overeacting about Bynum is funny.
> 
> But then again Foster and Pollard are better than Curry and Butler.. so I'll give the kid a break :banana:


Eh, one of our starters Brown barely makes anything from he line and has enough troubles rebounding with more than double the minutes Bynum gets. I'm sorry, but Im not saying Bynum would be a drastic improvement, but with this team any improvement is drastic. I'd rather see Bynum come off the bench for Mihm and Brown at times, instead of Cook. At least the guy actually puts his hands in the air and jumps when people are going to shoot in front of him.

Lets look at Bynums competition for minutes:
Brown was 1 of 3 from FG, with 3 rebounds and 2 TO's in 16 minutes to play.
Mihm was 2 of 8 from FG, with 6 rebounds in 23 minutes of play.
Cook was 3 of 7 from FG, with 3 rebounds and 2 TO's in 24 minutes to play.
DG was 2 of 9 from FG, with 2 rebounds in 16 minutes to play.

Ok, then you got Bynum who was thrown in and went 1 of 4, with 6 rebounds, in 8 minutes. Did he choke at the line? Yeah he did no worse than Brown would have done from the line. Both of them buckle under pressure.. Except I'd give bynum a little more leway since he was wearing diapers last year practically.

The truth is, those four listed above Bynum have been inconsistent and most of the time liabilities. Cook being the softest PF I've ever seen.. I mean can you even call him a power forward.. He is as slow as one.. But he cant defend anyone with any size and when his jump shot is off he is utterly worthless.. Luke can only pass, if his passing game isn’t working he isnt doing anything. DG off the bench has shown that he will be on a different team next season. (Or should be, we do have Mitch running things), Mihm the only bright star in terms of play. Had an off night tonight, but still only managed 6 rebounds in more than double the minutes Bynum got. And of course Brown... What to say about brown?

Don't give me the "He is good defensively" anyone that is near seven foot 285 pounds has to just stand there with there arms up to be decent defensively. He has had more back door passes on him than anyone I’ve ever seen. He is unable to adjust his thinking to new situations, has paws instead of hands and constantly fumbles good and even great passes away. His shot looks ten times worse than bynum, in the sense that at least Bynum can go more than 3 feet out and make it (SOMETIMES), hell I'll take once every 3 games at this rate. Brown can't even figure out how to box out on the defensive end for the rebound? How is that even possible? 

Am I saying Bynum should start? No, so don't get all excited. What I'm saying is why not have him come in over some of the other sloth’s on the team and give him a shot. I know he is a kid, and i know Phil hates when they are young. But even on 570 last night, Matt and the Callers were flabbergasted at Phil’s inability to trust young players, namely Bynum. We got out rebounded 55 to 43! If your telling me a seven foot kid who knows how to get rebounds at LEAST isn't a slight upgrade over some of the crap coming off the bench, and in my opinion even the starting PF, your delusional. 

In games like tonight, when it wasn't working and we were coming out of half time.. What could it have hurt to try and risk something like putting Bynum out there for extended minutes. I'll take a risk that fails over Phil just sitting on he bench with angry scowls on his face.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bigs tend to lose confidence when they dont get the ball.

remember that game when kwame came back from the injury and he started getting deep down low and sealing his man for easy buckets

well, in those games odom and kobe looked for kwame and rewarded the big man 

but now if you watch the lakers, kwame seemed to lost confident getting the ball knowing that either kobe will shoot the basketball everytime around or lamar odom will commit some bonehead play

you cant entirely blame him for not being effective.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> bigs tend to lose confidence when they dont get the ball.
> 
> remember that game when kwame came back from the injury and he started getting deep down low and sealing his man for easy buckets
> 
> ...


 Yes, you can. Just because Kwame is a big giant ***** does not give him a free pass to cower down when he doesn't get the ball all of the time. Why should he? Half the time, he doesn't even catch the damn thing. His effectiveness is not reliant on Kobe, Odom, and company.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes, you can. Just because Kwame is a big giant ***** does not give him a free pass to cower down when he doesn't get the ball all of the time. Why should he? Half the time, he doesn't even catch the damn thing. His effectiveness is not reliant on Kobe, Odom, and company.


hes a big. he needs the basketball in order to be effective on offense. Yeah, its his fault that he goes to his little corner and do nothing on offense but i think kobe and odom (or phil) should try to give him the ball in the post to jump start his offense.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

phil would never give bynum more than 10 minutes a game unless its garbage time.

if you saw his interview before the game today, he said that bynum will just watch the lakers play most of the time. 

so lets not get our hopes up for bynum over kwame cause its not gonna happen this year.

its time to support kwame because WE GOT NO CHOICE.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> phil would never give bynum more than 10 minutes a game unless its garbage time.
> 
> if you saw his interview before the game today, he said that bynum will just watch the lakers play most of the time.
> 
> ...



Did you read the actual post before responding to it? I didnt say Phil would? I already know Phil hates rookies. My complaint lies with WHY Phil wont try it considering his main plan isn't working very well. If the kid is doing better in limited minutes, it only makes sense to give him more. Thats not wishful thinking, it's common sense.

I'd shoot a Panda in the face before I support Brown. Brown is trash, worthless.. And not worth the player given up for him. TRASH.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

The One said:


> Yeah, I might as well give Odom some encouragement too.
> 
> :banana: :clap: *Come on Odom! You can be better than a seven year - worth for nothing, turnover prone, non-work ethic, non-shooting, non-existent, passive minded, would-be second best player on the team!! You Can DO IT!!*:clap: :banana:



It's okay! Odom you are a walking triple-double, inside-outside threat. You got long arms that disrupt opponet's offense and you got the size to create match up problems. You can dribble, you can drive, you can slash, and you can shoot! It's not your fault that Kobe is just too good! Just remember, MJ couldn't win it with Pippen, so Kobe the G.O.D. needs you too

:jam: :swammi:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Did you read the actual post before responding to it? I didnt say Phil would? I already know Phil hates rookies. My complaint lies with WHY Phil wont try it considering his main plan isn't working very well. If the kid is doing better in limited minutes, it only makes sense to give him more. Thats not wishful thinking, it's common sense.
> 
> I'd shoot a Panda in the face before I support Brown. Brown is trash, worthless.. And not worth the player given up for him. TRASH.


i wasnt really referring to your earlier comments but o well you got a point


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

dannyM said:


> hes (Kwame) a big. he *needs the basketball in order to be effective* on offense. Yeah, its his fault that he goes to his little corner and do nothing on offense but i think *kobe and odom (or phil) should try to give him the ball in the post* to jump start his offense.


Agreed.


----------

